# 2nd new home rough in quote.



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Got a lady asking me to quote her new house with labour only. She wants the airmiles on the parts. Anyone ever deal like that?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Tell her materials are X amount and swipe her cc


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

She does realize that she SHALL not expect any warranty repair, upon failure of the material she purchased in order to get those air miles?$!!! If you do bid & get the job, please do not consider any discount on yer labor because you didn't have to go get material. That said, good luck with the bid........ of $800-$1000 per fixture, just for install. Remember that includes rough & final!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't do it. Too many variables and ways for things to get irritating. You buy the materials as far as plumbing goes and let her buy the fixtures. That's about it. She picks out what she wants and you decide how best to install it and with you buying the necessary plumbing materials.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Don't do it. Too many variables and ways for things to get irritating. You buy the materials as far as plumbing goes and let her buy the fixtures. That's about it. She picks out what she wants and you decide how best to install it and with you buying the necessary plumbing materials.


I think from the way she was talking I'd still have final say on materials and could go in and get what I want/need as long as it's from a certain store. I'd be authorized to put things on her account.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Johns_TPS said:


> I think from the way she was talking I'd still have final say on materials and could go in and get what I want/need as long as it's from a certain store. I'd be authorized to put things on her account.


Hmm, I still wouldn't do it. Maybe I'm gun shy due to having customers say one thing and doing another. She still has to pay the bill and you have to pick the parts up. Are you going to charge for time picking them up and dealing with inaccurate orders or defective parts? That's what a mark-up covers.

IMO, its best for the plumber to deal with these issues and charge accordingly by marking up parts and paying for them.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

She can get an account at a local HD, lowes or Menards and you pick it up. I have an account at Menards tied to my cc-they ID you and you can have all your guys set up. Menards will forklift the concrete into our truck for my guy. Helps


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Double your labor rate.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If she's already being difficult before you even bid the job, I imagine she will be a PITA all the way through.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember those days a long while back.....
I dont miss them at all......

I wont waste my time with them and I would tell her to go have
intercourse with herself:yes::yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No way in hell do I do that. Absolute intercourse with herself.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It sounds like a win win. bid high-bid often


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

So I followed up on one of the quotes I didn't get. I told her I was new to pricing and wondered how much I was beat out by. I bid $3000 for the labour of plumbing this small house, water heater, one full bath, kitchen, laundry, hose bib and additional piping in the basement for a future bathroom. She wanted to supply all parts. The place is out in the middle of no where, at least 45 minutes from the closest mom and pop hardware to replace the wrong parts she would inevitably buy. Turns out she's getting the whole job, supply and DWV done for $1000! I didn't have the heart to ask her if he was licensed and insured. I priced it at 4 days working by myself making sure it was done right. I'd be making $31.25/hour. How am I supposed to compete with this!?! I'd be making that as a journeyman for someone else PLUS have benefits!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You don't compete with it, the minute you start working off someone else's numbers is when you start nailing the coffin shut on success.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Bid High bid often. You'll get there.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Johns_TPS said:


> So I followed up on one of the quotes I didn't get. I told her I was new to pricing and wondered how much I was beat out by. I bid $3000 for the labour of plumbing this small house, water heater, one full bath, kitchen, laundry, hose bib and additional piping in the basement for a future bathroom. She wanted to supply all parts. The place is out in the middle of no where, at least 45 minutes from the closest mom and pop hardware to replace the wrong parts she would inevitably buy. Turns out she's getting the whole job, supply and DWV done for $1000! I didn't have the heart to ask her if he was licensed and insured. I priced it at 4 days working by myself making sure it was done right. I'd be making $31.25/hour. How am I supposed to compete with this!?! I'd be making that as a journeyman for someone else PLUS have benefits!



Just dont take this personally or to heart because she is probably lieing to you...... and that makes herself feel like the smart and savvy builder........ for now.. 

OR...She is just trying to play you for a fool....so dont fall for it.... 
in a few day she might call you back and try to jew you down to the other fictitious plumbers price she pulled out of her ass.... acting like she is giving you a break....... 

Just Let old "crack pipe plumbing" go out there and start that job and see how far along they get before they bail or their station wagon breaks down and they cant make the drive to the location any longer...:laughing::yes:


just let it slide.... and you dont need to tell them some excuse about how you are new to priceing jobs out.... PISS ON THEM you gave them a decent price and that is that.....


you are not losing anything by not doing that job...in fact they might be calling you back in 2 months to have you finish the abortion that the crack heads left her with......and you can charge her tripple.

you are gaining some experience and winning in the long run:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The thing you will soon realize is that not every person has to be your client, the thing you need to work toward is having enough calls to pick and choose the ones you want.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> The thing you will soon realize is that not every person has to be your client, the thing you need to work toward is having enough calls to pick and choose the ones you want.





picking and choosing your jobs because you are busy and dont need to play games or beg for work from tight assed losers is the best feeling in the world....

I recently had the pleasure of telling some cheap assed old man to take a nasty job and stick it up his bunghole... 

Went out to give a free estimate for some old man who claimed he had a few leaks in his cast iron drain system in his crawl space. and wanted the entire system changed out to pvc.. 

I get there and could smell the odor coming out of the crawl when I was 20 feet away.. The opening was about 10 inches wide and the first thing I said was I was going to have to dig that open wider so we can get the pipes into the crawl space and make it easier on everyeone... 

So Right off the bat The old man barks back at me that he was not gonna pay money to make the job easier and that I can just cut the pvc in half and coupling it back together in the crawl.... I give him a real nasty, disgusted look but let it slide . Then I about break a rib getting down into the crawl to look it over...

This guy had probably used 10 rolls of duct tape over the past 10 years to make repairs to the cast and copper pipes.... there was a cesspool in the crawl and he had taken a couple of sheets of visqueen plastic and rolled i tout over the gravel and the cesspool so you could scoot over it...
.It was like being on top of a swimming pool cover.....a real sweet job ..:laughing::laughing: 


There was black mold everywhere on the walls and the stink could knock you down... So I went about half way across the crawl space to look at the mess and then turned around and got the hell out of there.... The toilet at the far end of the crawl had a huge hole in the side of the pipe and had been draining into the crawl for years..... Most of the water had been going to a sump pump and out into the front gutter for years........ sweet......

I told the tight ass that I would get back to him with a price and that was about 2 weeks ago..... He recently called me and I told him I did not have the time to fool with a mess like that.... find another plumber .

Maybe 30 years ago I might have taken it on just to keep the employees busy.. and worried wether he would think my estimate was cheap enough to get the work.......



.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Those "deals" always backfire... ask me how I know...


----------

